# Long hair - Long coat - Stock hair ..etc



## Aralango

I have 2 questions here....

1) what are the differences between long hair, long coat, long stock?? cause I thought long coat is another way for long hair.



2) Is she long hair or long stock coat?


Thank you all in advance,


----------



## RocketDog

"Long hair" and "long stock coat" are basically the same thing. There --rarely-- are dogs with long hair, that do NOT possess the undercoat, but not very common. And personally, I wonder what climate those dogs are in. My dog's undercoat gets very thick, but I live in a cold climate. My dog is technically a long stock coat, but he's not as "long" or "shaggy" as others I've seen. 

Your pup looks like mine did. Here is a recent pic of him, taken just the other day, after his neuter (I wouldn't let him down the stairs)--He's 16 months:














Yours is a cutie.


----------



## Liesje

Rocket's gorgeous!

I agree, OP's dog is definitely coated/long stock coat.


----------



## Aralango

thanks RocketDog, and your dog is so cute 

Thanks Liesje.

I just took pix now.... she is 5 months old, and her long hair around the ears, the rest of the body looks normal/short, or just because she still puppy?


----------



## RocketDog

It's because she's a puppy. Here is one of Rocket the day he turned 6 months--see how short his hair looks?


----------



## kiya

She doesn't look like she has short "stock" coat. It can also be refered to as "plush" coat. I have had both and longer coated dogs do not shed as much as short stock coat dogs. I like the plush coats, but my male, Apache has such a thick undercoat grooming him is tuff. Kiya has a plush coat and she doesn't have a thick undercoat. Lakota is stock coat and I have nothing but white hair EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Aralango

ya, you are right! exactly the same!!!


----------



## RocketDog

Yes, I agree they seem to shed much less. After a yellow lab for 10+ years, it's nice.


----------



## Aralango

kiya, ya that's what I heard, it's the opposite! short hair shed more than long hair.


----------



## *Lisa*

I'd say a long stock coat puppy as well! As she gets older, the puppy coat will grow out and the new long hair will replace it. 

I have a long stock coated girl as well. She has a thick undercoat. We chose to spay at 6 months, and I really noticed it then because her hair on the front of her tummy was long & kept growing, and the back was so short in comparison from being shaved. 5 months later, it's all evening back out.

I have one too:
Jazmyn @ 18 weeks









Jazmyn @ 6 months









Jazmyn @ 11 months


----------



## Bear GSD

*Lisa* said:


> I'd say a long stock coat puppy as well! As she gets older, the puppy coat will grow out and the new long hair will replace it.
> 
> I have a long stock coated girl as well. She has a thick undercoat. We chose to spay at 6 months, and I really noticed it then because her hair on the front of her tummy was long & kept growing, and the back was so short in comparison from being shaved. 5 months later, it's all evening back out.
> 
> I have one too:
> Jazmyn @ 18 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazmyn @ 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazmyn @ 11 months


Lisa,
Jazmyn is soo beautiful! I think her and Bear would make a cute couple!
It's funny looking at the pictures of her now her coat is so much longer than Bear's, it's really gorgeous.
I also love Rocketdog too, he's soo handsome.
I guess I just love the coaties :wub:


----------



## *Lisa*

To the OP: One of the dead giveaways of a long haired GSD, or a Coatie as a lot of us refer to them as, are the "ear floofies" and extra long fur on their feet! LOL I have to trim Jaz's fur around her toes and between her pads because it gets so long. For the longest time, Jazmyn's hair was also semi-crimpy behind her ears. Loved it.

At first, I didn't think that her coat would be as long as it is (I could probably braid it in sections lol). She was very fluffy as a pup, but it was short. Then the hair behind her ears got longer, and longer. Same with the hair on her stomach. Just looking at those 3-4 pictures actually has me amazed! You don't see the changes when you live with them each day.

I have also noticed a HUGE improvement in her coat after our change from kibble to raw. The raw food just seems to make it shinier, healthier, softer, and of course, longer!


----------



## Aralango

guess she gonna be like Jazmyn and Rocket. I thought she will be less hair. But defiantly, long hair german shepherd 

Thank you all for replies.


----------



## Aralango

*Lisa* said:


> I have also noticed a HUGE improvement in her coat after our change from kibble to raw. The raw food just seems to make it shinier, healthier, softer, and of course, longer!


At what age?


And TG there is no fur on her feet


----------



## RocketDog

Funny enough, Rocket's feet are normal. There's just a _hint_ of a couple longer hairs that are "crimped", but they're the same length as the rest of the short fur. I've never ever had to trim them. I guess he's a bit of half and half!


----------



## Liesje

The ear fluffs are the dead give away. A lot of puppies do not appear long coated except for the ear fluffs but that is what makes them long stock coat. Even if the rest of the coat is normal or plush, if the ear fluffs are there, the dog is a long stock coat.


----------



## *Lisa*

Jaz has always had the longer fur on her feet lol. 
@ 9 Weeks

















I changed Jazmyn to raw on September 9th, so just 2 days before she was 10 months old. The last month alone has made a significant difference in her coat.
Her tail should be much fuller though. We are having some boredom/anxiety issues (new rules/more crate time for lack of respect) and she tends to bite/pull her fur tail.


----------



## kr16

My Bear looks like yours. I call him a wookie


----------



## RocketDog

Lies, what do you think of Rocket's ears, especially in the 6 month pic? I mean, he's DEFINITELY a long stock coat, but his were never that long, and they're not that long now. Interesting.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Stock coat: standard double coat, can vary from very short and tight to the body to thicker and plushier looking

Long stock coat: longer coat, with undercoat like a stock coat, also can vary in length and thickness (Keefer's is longer and shinier than Halo's, hers is shorter, thicker, and softer than his)

True long coat: longer coat, but without an undercoat, much more rare than the long stock coat

As Lies said, longcoats, regardless of actual coat length and presence of undercoat or not, will have the ear fluffs. "Plush" is not a coat type, it's a descriptive term.


----------



## Aralango

Thanks Liesje, kr16.

And thanks Cassidy's Mom, but how can I tell if she has an undercoat or not?


----------



## Zisso

My two coaties shed a lot. No matter what time of year. Right now their undercoats are getting thicker due to climate. 

Nadia seems to have a thicker undercoat than Zisso does. Her coat is coarse and thick enough that it is hard to brush her. Zisso is easier to brush due to his coat being softer and 'thinner' but he mats up a lot where Nadia doesn't. Of course both have the ear floofies and the crimped feathers on their legs. 

I have never fully understood the differences in their coats to be able to pin down if they are long stock coats, etc. But they both have undercoats and shed a lot, year round. Feeding raw did help to minimize the shedding and they looked much better overall. Unfortunately, I am not able to feed raw now like I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Freestep

I've said this before, and I'll swear on it til I die--long coats shed just as much as short coats, it's just that the hair doesn't drop off because the rest of the hair catches and holds it. This will eventually cause the fur to tangle and mat, if not regularly brushed out. So even though they don't *seem* to shed as much, coaties definitely need more brushing to remove the dead hair and keep the coat in good shape.

Of course, some dogs shed more than others, regardless of coat type.


----------



## Bear GSD

Freestep said:


> I've said this before, and I'll swear on it til I die--long coats shed just as much as short coats, it's just that the hair doesn't drop off because the rest of the hair catches and holds it. This will eventually cause the fur to tangle and mat, if not regularly brushed out. So even though they don't *seem* to shed as much, coaties definitely need more brushing to remove the dead hair and keep the coat in good shape.
> 
> Of course, some dogs shed more than others, regardless of coat type.


 I believe what you're saying since you would obviously know, but my coatie definitely sheds a *lot* less than my last stock coated dog. 
I know that he is not as long coated as some. I brush him out every other day and when I do I barely get a brushful. 
Could this be because I brush him on a regular basis or could it possibly be because he doesn't have his full coat in yet? He turned 1 yesterday.


----------



## RocketDog

Freestep said:


> I've said this before, and I'll swear on it til I die--long coats shed just as much as short coats, it's just that the hair doesn't drop off because the rest of the hair catches and holds it. This will eventually cause the fur to tangle and mat, if not regularly brushed out. So even though they don't *seem* to shed as much, coaties definitely need more brushing to remove the dead hair and keep the coat in good shape.
> 
> Of course, *some dogs shed more than others*, regardless of coat type.



This could likely be at the source of it. But even though we don't brush Rocket as often as we should :blush: he seriously doesn't seem to shed that much at all. Not ANY thing like my labrador, who was obviously short-haired. It very well could be just individual genetics. My prior GSD mix seemed to shed about the same as the lab, but he spent a lot of time outdoors, so it's hard for me to really compare. I have wood floors, though, so I can easily see the hair. My vet just said they might shed less because their hair has a longer retention period before it falls out, whereas short haired dogs cycle more often.


----------



## Carriesue

My boy is a long coat though he's only 7 weeks(coming home next week!!)... It was really neat seeing the different stages as your dogs grew up! This is one of the reasons I'm loving getting a coated black and red, I don't know quite how he'll look as an adult and it'll be so much fun watching him go through all the different coat and color changes. 

Gorgeous dogs too everyone, wow!! :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Aralango said:


> Thanks Liesje, kr16.
> 
> And thanks Cassidy's Mom, but how can I tell if she has an undercoat or not?


Wait awhile.  It's hard to tell when they're young, but once her adult coat is in, all you have to do is brush her - with mine I use an undercoat rake and get clouds of soft fluffy undercoat flying around, which is how I knew they HAD undercoats!


----------

